# Tax return



## senocak (Mar 28, 2014)

I am bit confused after reading all the materials related to the tax scheme in Greece. 

I am receiving a directors fee form a company. Based on the tax regulations %40 of the fee is deducted as witholding tax. 

My experience in other countries is I have to fill a tax return at the end of the tax year and submit to the tax authority.

But the people I have consulted about Greek rules so far confused me and forced me to come to a conclusion that %40 is the tax and there is no tax return for board members which do fell under the income type of directors fees.

I will highly appreciate if someone clarifies this for me.


----------



## aneczka (Jul 23, 2014)

2 of my friends here (Spanish) never got their tax return, and they were simply employees, not board member, so the amount was not considerable. They were just told "we don't have money in this office". Post if you get yours.


----------



## Ioli (Jan 19, 2015)

Hello!

You have to file an income tax return form, even if the taxes are already withheld. Visiting a tax preparer shouldn't cost more than 50 Euros I think. If you have to fill in the normal E1 form (which is in Greek), you can ask me anything you like about what is written in each code so that you can have a notion of what the tax preparer has filled in.


----------

